# Pedal Dunlop Cry Baby



## fuchini (Dic 26, 2007)

Hola, necesito ayuda armando este pedal, ya tengo los planos pero hay cosas que no entiendo.

Circule las partes que no entiendo en la imagen adjunta:
Rojo: No entiendo nada de esta parte (Que es?)
Azul: de nuevo esta parte, pero quiero saber si en el output no se necesitan las 2 conexiones que hay en el input?

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2007)

Ese es un switch Interruptor bipolar, (una llavecita)

Conecta directo la entrada del esquema con la salida en una posicion como dice el esquema True Bypass, selecciona pedal o NO pedal.
En la otra posicion intercala el circuito del pedal en el recorrido de la señal, aplicando el efecto.

Como es un pedal, casi seguro necesita un interruptor que se pueda accionar con el pie


----------



## fuchini (Dic 27, 2007)

ahhh bueno, muchas gracias. Pero como asi? tiene 2 interruptores bipolares o como es?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2007)

Es un conmutador, tiene 2 patas centrales que de acuerdo a la posicion del actuador conectan con 2 laterales o los otros 2 laterales.


----------



## javier xino (Abr 21, 2009)

oye ...me queda  unan duda  con el potenciometro .. de cuanto es?


----------



## YIGO18 (Abr 26, 2009)

olaa,
tengo problemas con la conexión de la pedalera,me podrian mandar una imagen para acerela, de ante mano muchas gracias.


----------



## Dano (Abr 26, 2009)

Para los que armen pedales Wah les recomiendo que lean esta pag: http://www.pisotones.com/Tri-Wah/Wah.htm muchos la conocen, creo que antes de empezar con un proyecto asi sería bueno recabar toda la información necesaria.

Saludos


----------



## javier xino (Abr 27, 2009)

oye ...ese circuito funciona ?

es que  lo construi  y no hace nada

solo me"" apaga "" la guitarra...


----------



## Dave Mustaine (Abr 16, 2010)

Que significa .01 uf o .001 uf


----------



## Cacho (Abr 16, 2010)

Son las capacidades de cada uno de esos condensadores...

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Abr 17, 2010)

Dave Mustaine dijo:


> Que significa .01 uf o .001 uf



Si recién estás empezando es mejor que armés el mejor WH-10 que no tiene inductor y es de igual calidad que el crybaby

saludos


----------

